# Hemingray Patented May 2 1893



## optivo1981 (Sep 26, 2012)

I found an interesting insulator, it's a Hemingray and on the back has Patented May 2 1893. First things first, is there a RedBook for insulators? I checked the resources forum and didn't see anything, and just figured I'd check. The insulator has 3 levels which is really the only thing that stands out from most the other ones I've seen. I have some pics I'll post. 

 Thanks,

 John


----------



## optivo1981 (Sep 26, 2012)

next


----------



## optivo1981 (Sep 26, 2012)

Last


----------



## botlguy (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey John: That is a CD (Consolidated Design) 115 and though I can't quite make out the color it is probably Hemingray Blue or Aqua and valued at $5- $10 at most. If its true green its worth $50 +/-

 There is indeed a VERY good, up-to-date Price Guide available but not called Red Book which is for Fruit Jars. The insulator book is called: Insulators - North American Glass Insulators - Price Guide. Imagine that ! You can get a copy direct from the Author / Editior Don Briel, P.O. Box 188, Providence, Utah 84332  email DonBriel@Comcast.net or call 435-753-5786 . Cost is $49 Post Paid. It's well worth the cost. There is also an online version available, both together for $79. Order the book and you'll get information about how to get the online version also. You can't get the online alone.

 Hope that helps.


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey John,

 May I recommend: https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Re%2Dsizing-a-photo/m-384935/tm.htm

 Photos of this size, in my opinion, are too difficult to view.


----------



## BillinMo (Sep 27, 2012)

Jim (Botlguy) is dead on with the ID.  Price according to the latest PG is a little lower, 1-2 dollars for both aqua and blue aqua.  It's not listed in Hemingray blue. 

 This is a telephone exchange, used on local phone lines.  The two grooves help the line avoid "cross-talk" that occurs when two phone lines are perfectly parallel.  

 The patent date is for the drip points on the bottom of the insulator.  

 Also, you can see more about the insulator price guide here: http://www.insulatorpriceguide.com/  It's definitely a great resource and highly recommended.


----------



## optivo1981 (Sep 27, 2012)

Outstanding!!! Thanks again Jim! I shall add that one to the growing list of books I've bought recently. RedBook 10, Mouth-Blown Bottle - Kendrick, Bottle Makers and Their Marks, and The Illustrated Guide to Collecting Bottles. Found them all thanks to this forum. I was hesitant to just amazon up a topic and buy books at random. Especially considering these guides seem to go from 20-100s of dollars. I appreciate hearing from people experienced in the field as to what is really a good source of information.

 Thanks,

 John


----------



## RED Matthews (Sep 27, 2012)

They are the good ones - I read the Mouth-Blown Bottles (cover to cover) 3 times.   It is one of the best to explain what was done to make bottles.  
 I still have never found any book explanations for how they learned to form a parison shape that would give them good glass thickness in the entire bottle.  Today this is all done with computer technology. 
 I still have not found any books describing how the Bristol Vases are formed.  
 RED Matthews


----------

